# Fluance speakers?



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Was wondering if this company is any good. Or if there a white van frauds. I never heard of them and im curious. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They are definitely not White Van Speakers. They have gotten surprisingly good Reviews considering just how inexpensive they are for 5 Speakers that are quite large.

When I first heard about them, I was quite skeptical as the price seemed way too good to be true. However, it seems they are not bad speakers. I have never listened to them, but must say it is pretty amazing that you can add a Dayton Sub120 for 150 Dollars from Amazon and have a 5.1 Speaker Package for under 500 Dollars that certainly looks like an array costing at least 4 times the price the Fluance and Dayton combo cost.

There have been several Threads about Fluance here so I definitely would recommend reading some of the other Threads as well. All I can say is that somewhere, somehow some strong cost cutting measures have to be taken for these speakers to be sold for a profit. I figured it would be from insane prices for Shipping, but that is not the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a set of their MTM towers as my side surrouds. Their customer support and lifetime warranty of their drivers is very nice. I've had to replace one of the tweeters and 1 of the 6.5 mid/woofer no charge to me ever. They are very nice on the phone and via e-mail.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

how do they sound? I'm looking at redoing my 7.1 setup. looking around see whats out there. As of now I'm leaning toward the Zaph audio DIY kits.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

They sound good and are braced and have a good crossover. I started with these as my mains and could hang with DTS material, no problem. They do like power and I wish I could have bi-amped them then. I think bi-amping would really make their products shine and absorb any good power. I think they are a winner, any of their products. I've messed with their soft domes outside their enclosure and all drivers are shielded. The only thing was the enclosure looked to be 1/2" mdf but the details of their enclosures are excellent shipping was a bunch like $75 but well worth it. These are the ones I own: 


http://www.fluance.com/fldycothhisp.html


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Here is a review of the Yambeka speaker system which is in the same class/price point as the Fluance.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Andre said:


> Here is a review of the Yambeka speaker system which is in the same class/price point as the Fluance.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-yambeka-audio-7-0-speaker-system-review.html


The speakers look decent for the price - I just sent them an Email, to find out
if they are still, an active company.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

hearingspecialist said:


> They sound good and are braced and have a good crossover. I started with these as my mains and could hang with DTS material, no problem. They do like power and I wish I could have bi-amped them then. I think bi-amping would really make their products shine and absorb any good power. I think they are a winner, any of their products. I've messed with their soft domes outside their enclosure and all drivers are shielded. The only thing was the enclosure looked to be 1/2" mdf but the details of their enclosures are excellent shipping was a bunch like $75 but well worth it. These are the ones I own:
> 
> 
> http://www.fluance.com/fldycothhisp.html


Would you have time for some REW sweeps? Close range, on and off axis? I've build a HTPC and I went higer end on a 2.1 stereo, but I'm still thinking about going for a affordable 5.1 system and a AVR with HDMI for easier hookup, and the oblivious surround sound. It really does seem to be too good to be true. Also, what makes the crossover nice? Got a pic?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I have my Advanced MCACC parameters and data I can share but it says its an invalid file. I can e-mail if you would like and with the supplied dimensions and parameters you can get a great idea of their performance. There are 3 calibration curves, all channel is "Flat", front align matches rears to performance of fronts, and Symmetry is a curve that phase aligns the left channels seperate from the right channels. These are used in a Side Surround position and have been raised to offer better surround performance. I also have a Goldwood titanium tweet that replaces their soft domes for more aggressive sound I want in the surround locations.

I'm going out of town tonight to leave the 107 degree temps here in Bakersfield and won't be back till late Sunday.


Brian in Bakersfield...


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

BuddahX said:


> Was wondering if this company is any good. Or if there a white van frauds. I never heard of them and im curious. Thank you for the help.


Fluance is a terrible name, IMO :huh:  but is a solid budget speaker manufacturer with a good reputation. I recommend them over Bose or the speakers that come with most HTIB's.



BuddahX said:


> As of now I'm leaning toward the Zaph audio DIY kits.


Fluance is not in the same league as Zaph. I'd lean that way too.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The Zaph speaker kits after being built and finished would be way more then double the cost of the Fluance/Yambeka speaker systems. Boils down to how much your willing to spend. Fluance/Yambeka are probably one of the best "dirt cheap" speakers sets out there, throw in a partexpress Dayton sub and its a nice starter system.

SV sound makes a 5 channel system that is very nice
http://www.svsound.com/products-spks-sts01.cfm#sss02 $1327 (backordered)


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Yea i was just curious about that company. Im going with zaph. Curious about RHB audio. They look pretty good. Ill buy the zaph kits one at a time finish the buil then order next set. So tht way im not spending all the money at once. Prob do a high gloss or satin black finish. Keep it simple.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well have fun Bud, thats the whole point after all.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Yea i was just curious about that company. Im going with zaph. Curious about RHB audio. They look pretty good. Ill buy the zaph kits one at a time finish the buil then order next set. So tht way im not spending all the money at once. Prob do a high gloss or satin black finish. Keep it simple.


That is a good choice that you made - however, for those who do not want to
build, and are on a tight budget - then HTD is an option.
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-two-speakers


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Those look nice. I like the price of the bi polar surrounds. I have a question. I have a 7.1 harmon kardon avr-1600. I want bi-polar for the surrounds was thinking about getting a pair of zaph mt kits and turning them into bi-polar by adjusring the cu ft of cabinet to accomodate two woofers. Would you recomen that or just getting some bi-polar speakers and keeping the L C R's zaph. Thanks for the help.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> Those look nice. I like the price of the bi polar surrounds. I have a question. I have a 7.1 harmon kardon avr-1600. I want bi-polar for the surrounds was thinking about getting a pair of zaph mt kits and turning them into bi-polar by adjusring the cu ft of cabinet to accomodate two woofers. Would you recomen that or just getting some bi-polar speakers and keeping the L C R's zaph. Thanks for the help.


Try to communicate with Zaph, on the bi-polars to get it right. If not, then HTD will get
the surround duties done. Good Luck.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I was looking through HTD site and the level 3 looks promising. I might get those instead. I like the ribbon tweeter idea and the 47-40,000 frequency range. What do you think about that series? Plus they have a di/bi-pole surrounds.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> I was looking through HTD site and the level 3 looks promising. I might get those instead. I like the ribbon tweeter idea and the 47-40,000 frequency range. What do you think about that series? Plus they have a di/bi-pole surrounds.


The Level Three is a nice step up from the Two. The ribbon tweeter is clean sounding. 
HTD makes good stuff - the cabinets are braced, and they put a lot of work into the
crossovers. The customer service is top rate.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I think you talked me into it. Might try a pair of bookshelfs and if i like them ill get the whole set. Thanks for the input and advice.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

with a lot of help from GuaranteedEV I've decided I will be doing Statements for mains and statement Center for the center speaker. and will either go with Seas Loki or Zaph for the surrounds. quite a bit more in price but well worth it for the sq.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

BuddahX said:


> with a lot of help from GuaranteedEV I've decided I will be doing Statements for mains and statement Center for the center speaker. and will either go with Seas Loki or Zaph for the surrounds. quite a bit more in price but well worth it for the sq.


Good Luck


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

good for you! Post pics of the progress.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

BuddahX said:


> with a lot of help from GuaranteedEV I've decided I will be doing Statements for mains and statement Center for the center speaker. and will either go with Seas Loki or Zaph for the surrounds. quite a bit more in price but well worth it for the sq.


Wow, that is a BIG step up from what you were considering. I hope you start a build thread so we can follow along. :T


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

I looked over the towers that the above link led to: thanks Dr. Brian. I guess I only have one question re: the drivers. How does one make a Titanium soft dome - maybe it's just a typo?

They look promising for the coin.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I think if your looking for low cost speakers the Zaph one's are probably a better choice. I bought enclosures from PE and had Meniscus cut the baffles for my ScanSpeak/Eton speakers and my subs. I don't know if I could live with the Zaph's that use the cheap Vifa titanium tweeter. I find inexpensive metal domes to be fatiguing. Economics, especially these days, does often dictate such things as speakers. I find my expensive DIY speakers to be well worth it though. Even Krutke, who specializes in mostly budget speakers, found the ScanSpeak 7" midwoofer to be worth it if it can be afforded. He even designed two kits that use it.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Your welcome smurphy. I've taken them apart and find zero titanium. They are soft domes shielded. They actually resemble some of the Tang Band tweets but they are soft domes for sure. They may be saying the surrounding rim may be that connects the leads to diaphram but the dome is silk. I do know that for mains the tweets cannot maintain the level of loudness the other drivers can hold. Also depending on which room correction program a receiver may have may be too much for them as I have learned. I've swapped the tweets out and have experimented with various units and Dayton makes a titanium thats a direct fit for less than $20 each that I have messed with. Mine currently have the Fluance faceplate direct connected to some Goldwood titaniums that I a-fixed together and purchased from Parts Express. Much better sound and a 100% improvement.



Brian in Bakersfield...


----------

